

Pie Clock for Android: Your To-Do List as a Pie Chart  - dhruvtv
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.abnormaltech.PieClock

======
harrylepotter
This is a really neat UI concept. Are there any plans to introduce the ability
to have it as a widget on the lockscreen?

